# Memory Cannot be Read Startup Repair



## Xarune (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi,

This afternoon my computer crashed twice and then ran fine. Came back 3hrs later and tried to start it up again. It immediately went into start up repair. Start up repair recommended a system recovery. As soon as I started this it crashed with a error at 0xfb84584d memory could not be read at 0x00000008. So I cannot system repair or startup. I have run the system repair off both the installed as well as the windows 7 disc. 

I have had memory issues twice with this computer over the last year. Both times memtest86 started reporting errors. Then it would BSOD a few times and then go through a system restore and everything would be fine. I understand that this most likely is bad ram, however the fact that it has been previously solved with a system repair makes me think less so. After the system repair memtest86 would run clean with no errors.

Something else to be noted: right before the memory issues I started using a java application for long periods of time (up to 12 hrs a day for a month or so), would run two or so instances of the application and use ~750mb ram. This has occurred all 3 times I have used this java application for any extended period of time.

Hardware:
Crucial Ballistix DDR2 ram. 2gb sticks, 8gb total
CPU: intel core 2 quad 2.83ghz, Q9550
Mobo: ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo
PSU: Thermaltake 750w

Please let me know if I need to provide any more info.

Thanks


----------



## Xarune (Aug 23, 2009)

Update:

Tried removing each of the sticks of ram and running system restore then. Removed the first stick and nothing changed. Replaced that and took out the second stick. Now the monitors are not receiving a signal. Replaced all 4 sticks, checked power to the graphics card (BFG nvidea gtx260). The fan on the card is running, but nothing else. Computer will start up, just not visual output.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bench Test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------

